# Alcohol licence online



## nicknack

Alcohol licence in Abu Dhabi

Just noticed that you can apply for liquor licence on line in Abu Dhabi. I can't see any mention of charges on web site. Anybody tried applying yet?


----------



## Frtiz

Any updates? I'm interested to know what happened.


----------



## nicknack

Frtiz said:


> Any updates? I'm interested to know what happened.


Got two emails within seconds of each other ... One saying ok, one saying processing failed. Heard nothing since. Just logged back in and see a copy of my card but have not received any notification that it is available for collection.

Will update once I get reply to my email.


----------



## s&s

Do you have a link to the site?


----------



## nicknack

s&s said:


> Do you have a link to the site?


Auhsl.ae prefixed. Www

(Forum won't let me post web address as I am newbie)


----------



## s&s

Thanks a million


----------



## nicknack

Update . Apparently card is waiting for me at the chosen retailer. I rang them and they confirmed. Would have been nice to get a call to say come and collect but can't complain too much.

** important ** Remember to scan both sides of emirates id otherwise it gets rejected a couple of days later.


----------



## cmajewsk

nicknack said:


> Update . Apparently card is waiting for me at the chosen retailer. I rang them and they confirmed. Would have been nice to get a call to say come and collect but can't complain too much.
> 
> ** important ** Remember to scan both sides of emirates id otherwise it gets rejected a couple of days later.


How did you know it was at the chosen retailers? Who notified you and how?


----------



## Ivelhurst

Web site is not particularly user firendly and takes ages to upload. Have had several rejections for different reasons. It was much easier when Khalifa Plice Station was doing it!


----------



## AlexDhabi

I just followed the instructions and uploaded all the required papers. It wasn't slow for me, so I suppose it depends on your internet speed. I found the whole process totally hassle free. However, one friend had a document rejected as it was upside down (LOL).
When you are making your application you have specify the retailer (from a drop-down) where you want to pick your card up. 
You will receive a message after a few days from the Special Licence Authority saying your application is being processed but actually this means your card is ready to collect and use.


----------



## cmajewsk

AlexDhabi said:


> I just followed the instructions and uploaded all the required papers. It wasn't slow for me, so I suppose it depends on your internet speed. I found the whole process totally hassle free. However, one friend had a document rejected as it was upside down (LOL).
> When you are making your application you have specify the retailer (from a drop-down) where you want to pick your card up.
> You will receive a message after a few days from the Special Licence Authority saying your application is being processed but actually this means your card is ready to collect and use.


I agree. It had to be the most hassle-free service I have used in the UAE (or elsewhere for that matter).


----------



## Ivelhurst

Must have been my internet speed! Managed to sort it now!! Thanks guys!


----------



## arunhcem

me too got the license thru online......vry nice ....aslo u can submit the related documents to any of liquior shop n abu dhabi


----------

